# Entourage Hyperlink Help



## metafocal (Jul 30, 2007)

I can no longer create email and have hyperlinks or reply to an email and save the origional links from the original email.

Im lost as to why this happened. I there an entourage settings reset or a way to fix this?

Please help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

see if you can find a setting about http mail. if the app isn't set to make new mail as http mail, then there will be no links.


----------

